# Wrist Straps



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Finding bench pressing and barbell shoulders presses are starting to strain my wrists slightly so was thinking about getting some wrist straps.

I was wondering if anyone else uses them?? If so where did you get them from? Also does anyone not use them for a reason, do you think it hinders building strength in your wrists? I'm bodybuilding but also looking to increase my strength.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers mate, i did do a search but didnt see that one come up! nice one


----------

